# حكاية حمام السباحة ببساطة ..... هتتعلم يعني هتتعلم



## ابن العميد (12 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم
الموضوع بيتحدث عن حمام السباحة بشكل هندسي ومدعم بالصور الجميلة (قصدي الهندسية) بيحطك علي الطريق بشكل فعال وبيديك حجر اساس في معرفة طريقة عمل المسابح وكيفية حركة النظام الميكانيكي من مضخات والعناصر الاساسية وخلافة نرجو ان يكون الموضوع مفيد
الرابط اهوه: http://home.howstuffworks.com/swimming-pool2.htm
احممم الموضوع بالانجليزي من الاول اللي ساقط لغة ميخشش:85:


----------



## esamkhattab (12 يوليو 2009)

موضوع جميل ولكن اذا فيه ملف بصيغه ال pdfيكون افضل شكرا لكم مجهودكم الطيب .


----------



## zanitty (12 يوليو 2009)

يخرب عقلك يا مجرك (على راى مدحت شلبى لما ابو تريكه يجيب جون تاريخى)
جبت منين الموقع ده 
بس للاسف الصور مفيهاش حد بيعوم 
تستحق تاخد لقب عضو متميز يا تريكه
بس عجبتنى حكايه هتتعلم يعنى هتتعلم و اللى ساقط لغه ميخشش
الباشا مدرس اول و اللا حاجه


----------



## eng_mshmsh (12 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم
في البدايه اشكر المهندس ابن العميد وفعلا مفيد جدا

وعايز اضيف ملف بسيط بيتكلم علي حمامات السباحه يارب يعجبكم
http://www.4shared.com/file/117535927/49a35dbc/ASPE_Pools_and_Fountains.html


----------



## ابن العميد (12 يوليو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا
يازنيتي انا بدور عليك واتاريك هنا جمبي فينك ياباشا..!
شكرا مهندس مشمش دي اضافة جميلة بالنسبة للتطبيق الموجود بالملف هيه تقريبا نفس فكرة العمل مع اختلاف التطبيق


----------



## magdygamal_8 (12 يوليو 2009)

كلام جميل جدا 
بارك الله فيكم وجعله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## خالد العسيلي (13 يوليو 2009)

جزاكم الله كل خير موضوع مفيد جداً


----------



## toktok66 (14 يوليو 2009)

يااااااااااااه اهو ده الكلام حاجه كده بمناسبه المصايف والترويش
كده عندنا التكييفات والتلاجات وحمامات السباحه وناقص واحد يسرح ب حاجه ساقعه ببس وانا هأجر شماسي


----------



## السياب احمد (14 يوليو 2009)

موضوع جديد ورائع شكرا


----------



## eng_mshmsh (14 يوليو 2009)

بس انا هاخد شمسيتي معايا ومش هأجر منك هههههههههههههه


----------



## المهندس خالد (14 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيكم وجعله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## شـــادي (2 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور على هالموضوع الجميل


----------



## م/عادل حسن (2 أغسطس 2009)

موضوع جميل ورائع وفعلا يجب ان نعرف عنه المزيد


----------



## light man (2 أغسطس 2009)

شي مرعب موضوع جميل جدا مشكور اخي الكريم................


----------



## ابن العميد (3 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وشكرا علي المرور


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (5 أغسطس 2009)

جزاكم الله كل خير يا أخ مشمش . وشكرا


----------



## eng_mshmsh (5 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا علي مرورك باشمهندس نصير


----------



## رعسشم (8 أغسطس 2009)

thanks a lot on the site


----------



## مهندس محمود عابورة (8 أغسطس 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
سأقوم بشرح بعض المعلومات الهامة عن حمامات السباحة وتصميمها من الناحية الميكانيكية 

طريقة التصميم 

1- يتم تحديد مسطح الحمام وفقاً لعدد المستخدمين بحيث يكون المساحة لكل شخص 2.5 متر كمتوسط
2- يتم اختيار شكل الحمام (مستطيل - مربع - دائرى - بيضاوى - شكل حر - كلية - قلب)
3- متوسط عمق الحمام من 80-- 120 سم( وتؤخذ فى المتوسط 1 متر)
4- يتم حساب مساحة سطح الحمام (وذلك بطريقتين : الاولى حساب المساحة العادى كما درس فى الاعدادية -والثانية بطريقة الضرب فى معامل تصحيح الشكل )
5- يتم حساب الحجم بالجالون حسب الطريق الثانية للمساحة او بالمتر المكعب بالطريقة التقليدية (بتاعة الاعدادية)
6- يتم قسمة الحجم على عدد مرات فلترة مياة الحمام كلها فى اليوم (اى نقسم على 8 ساعات )اى بواقع ان الفلترة تتم3 مرات يومياً اى كل 8 ساعاتوبذلك نحصل على تصرف الطلمبة 
7- يتم حساب فقد الضغط فى منظومة المواسير (عن طريق خرائط او معادلة هازن وليامز او دارسى )
8- بذلك نختار الطلمبة المناسبة (تصرف فقد ضغط كلى فى الشبكة)
9- يبقى اختيار الفلتر يكون تصرف الفلتر اكبر من تصرف الطلمبة دائماً


----------



## مهندس محمود عابورة (8 أغسطس 2009)

ان وجدت تجاوب سأكمل الموضوع


----------



## ابن العميد (8 أغسطس 2009)

طبعا فيه تجاوب يا بشمهندس انتا تنور واتفضل نحب نتعلم


----------



## eng_mshmsh (18 أغسطس 2009)

طبعا كمل يا باشمهندس عابوره


----------



## ليث البغدادي (7 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع لطيف جدااااااااااااااا


----------



## نور محمد علي (8 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيكم موضوع حلو كتير حتتعلم يعني حتتعلم والله ده ابن العميد يستاهل بوسه من عيونو


----------



## زين العابدين_حسين (8 سبتمبر 2009)

مــــــــــــــــــشـــــــــــــــــكور على هذا الموضوع وجزاك الله الف خيررررررررر


----------



## اركان عبد الخالق (9 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا على الملفات القيمة


----------



## اكسبى فيستا (19 سبتمبر 2009)

سلام عليكم ورحمه الله ,
اخوانى المهندسين , ممكن اى حد يفدنى بمعلومات عن تصميم وتنفيذ البحيرات الصناعية والاعمال الميكانيكية الخاصة بها.


----------



## المتكامل (19 سبتمبر 2009)

الله يعطيك الف عافية موقع جميل جدا ومعلوماتو ممتازه انت من وين نبشتو ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## على عنبه (21 سبتمبر 2009)

ممكن الاقى عند حد منكم كود uniform spa,tub and swimming pool
محتاجه ضرورى


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (22 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع رائع وللاخوة اللي لغتهم على قدهم ساكتب باختصار مفيد في الموضوع ياتري ح نلاقي مساحة و اللا ح تقولوا لقد تجاوزت عدد الكلمات؟ الموضوع مهم فعلا و انا تعرضت له في عملية نوافير الواجهة البحرية بشاطئ الدمام و كان مطلوبا مني التدقيق و اعادة التصميم الهيروليكي و اللي قررته هو اللي اتنفذ ولازم اكتبها بالعربي فالي لقاء قريب و ان نسيت حد يفكرني تمنياتي بالتوفيق


----------



## zanitty (22 سبتمبر 2009)

مهندس صبري سعيد قال:


> موضوع رائع وللاخوة اللي لغتهم على قدهم ساكتب باختصار مفيد في الموضوع ياتري ح نلاقي مساحة و اللا ح تقولوا لقد تجاوزت عدد الكلمات؟ الموضوع مهم فعلا و انا تعرضت له في عملية نوافير الواجهة البحرية بشاطئ الدمام و كان مطلوبا مني التدقيق و اعادة التصميم الهيروليكي و اللي قررته هو اللي اتنفذ ولازم اكتبها بالعربي فالي لقاء قريب و ان نسيت حد يفكرني تمنياتي بالتوفيق


بالنسبه لموضوع عدد الحروف يا باشمهندس
انصحك فى المشاركات التى تشك فى زياده عدد حروفها ان تكتبها فى ملف ورد و تدرجها فى الموضوع كملف مرفق


----------



## م. حسام رأفت (23 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا 
هو ده الكلام


----------



## issam.alhiti (23 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا مهندس مشمش وبارك الله فيك ، ولك ايضا جزيل الشكر سعادة (ابن العميد)

المهندس عصام الهيتي


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (23 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
رائع الملف و بارك الله فيكم


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (24 نوفمبر 2009)

*تصميم حمامات السباحة ، خطوة خطوة*

مشاركة مني و الفضل لله ثم لكم هاكم خطوات تحجيم حمام سباحة 
مثال : مطلوب تصميم حمام سباحة لخدمة 140 سباح و تحديد مضخة خدمة المسبح ووحدة معالجة وتدوير مياه المسبح و ايضا حجم سخان المياه المطلوب للمسبح في الشتاء ويلزم أن تحدد قياسات مواسير خدمة منظومة تشغيل المسبح 

الحل :
1- نصلي المغرب و نكمل


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (24 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور جدا جدا ، فتحت نفسنا و لو ان الصيف انتهي تقريبا و جزاكم الله خيرا 
و تصميم حمام السباحة و كيفية تحديد ابعاده و منظومة خدمته هو ما ساتطرق اليه علشان اللي يجهز شمسيته يبقي مطمئن لانه مطابق للمواصفات


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (24 نوفمبر 2009)

بعد ماكتبت موضوع كامل راح


----------



## islam8hani (25 نوفمبر 2009)

*بارك الله فيك*

مشكوووووور


----------



## ايمن علوى (8 ديسمبر 2009)

طرق ناء حمام سباحة لفندق سياحى


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (8 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيراً أخي وبارك الله فيك


----------



## jamal_air (8 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا على الموضوع بس للاسف الموضوع بالانجليزية وأنا لا أجيدها 
فالمرجو من يعلم قرأ الموضوع أن يشرح لنا و له جزيل الشكر


----------



## بسيونى للتبريد (8 ديسمبر 2009)

الموضوع جميل رغم انى ساقط لغه ومقريتوش


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (9 ديسمبر 2009)

الموضوع رائع و خاصة انه يريك مجسم التوصيلات
واستسمح زميلنا العزيز بن العميد أن اشير الى موضوع مكمل موجود على الموقع تحت اسم حمامت السباحة خطوة خطوة مكتمل موضح فيه مثال لتصميم حمام السباحة كاعمال ميكانيكية 
و جزاكم الله خيرا وزادمك علما


----------



## ناصر محجوب (11 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng_taha_a (12 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووور على الموضوع


----------



## حسن حسن محمود (30 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاكم للة خير الجزاء


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (30 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكورون 
رجاء زيارة موضوع حمام السباحة خطوة خطوة 
و هو مكمل للموضوع و ارجو ان يكون مفيدا


----------



## aati badri (17 فبراير 2010)

10000 شكر
في انتظارك ياهندسة
أرجو تصحيح المساحة من م الى متر مربع


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (17 فبراير 2010)

مشكور يا ابن العميد وكم انت ظريف


----------



## الصانع (9 مارس 2010)

مشكوور وجزاك الله كل خير ،،

كيف يمكن حساب تهوية منطقة حمام السباحة ؟؟؟


----------



## ابن العميد (10 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا
يمكنك الاشارة مهندس صبري واسف علي التأخير ضع الرابط او انقل الموضوع وشكرا


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (10 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم 
اولا تحياتي لكم سيدي على ذوقك وكرم اخلاقك 
انا اشير على الزملاء ان يستعينوا بموضوعي : تصميم حمامات السباحة خطوة خطوة و ارجو ان تتيحوا الموضوع عند اظهار موضوع حمامات السباحة ان تدرجوا موضوعي لتعم الفائدة
و باذن الله سأرد على موضوع التهوية و تكييف المسابح 
نسألكم الدعاء


----------



## مهندس محمود عابورة (14 مارس 2010)

_الخطوة الاولى : تحديد المسطح المطلوب حسب عدد مستخدمى الحمام_

من خلال تقديريك وتنبؤك بالعدد المستقبلى لمستخدمى الحمام اضرب فى 2.5 متر مربع تحصل على اقل مساحة مطلوبة 
وطبعا بعد ذلك ممكن تزود المساحة حسب المكان المتاح 

_الخطوة الثانيةاختيار الشكل المعمارى المناسب للحمام المتوافق مع المظهر الجمالى (الديكور)_

اختار شكل مستطيل او مربع اذا كا ن حمام ل نادى او مكان تدريب للسباحة
اختار شكل كلية الانسان)kidney( فى الفيلات الصغيرة
ويمكن اسخدام حمام على شكل قلب او شكل هلامى حر )free shape (

_الخطوة الثالثة عمق الحمام _
قد تستغرب ان وجدتنى اعد عمق الحمام خطوة مستقلة ولكن لان الحمام من الممكن ان يكون عمق واحد ان كان مخصص لنادى مثلا لتعليم الاطفال فيكون العمق قليل فى حدود 50 سم الى 80 سم

وقد يكون الحمام الواحد متعدد الاعماق (متدرج) يبدأ بعمق 80 سم ثم يأخذ ميل فيتدرج لعمق 100 سم ثم يتدرج مرة اخرى لعمق 120 سم وقد يصل الى 180 سم 

من الافضل فى الفيلات الا يتعدى العمق عن 120 او 150 فى اسوأ الاحوال
ملحوظة سأقوم بإعداد جدول يوضح حساب المساحات للاشكا المختلفة بالطريقتين وذلك عن شرحى للخطوة الرابعة انشاء الله


----------



## مهندس محمود عابورة (14 مارس 2010)

شكرا ابن العميد لانك الوحيد ضمن المشاركين تواضعت ورفعت من روحى _المعندية _اقصد _المعنوية_


----------



## ابن العميد (14 مارس 2010)

ياباشا يشرفنا ربنا يكرمنا ويكرمك بالعلم النافع ونرفع روحك المعدنية 2 متر كفاية !!!! ا


----------



## سعد كاريير (15 مارس 2010)

جزاكم للة خير


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (15 مارس 2010)

رفع الله قدركم جميعا و بارك فيكم و زادكم رفعة و تواضعا


----------



## aati badri (17 مارس 2010)

كل الشكر \
يااروع مهندسين
نفاخر بكم الشمس 
التي لن تطول ذراكم 
ولو أرادت 
الى العلى ياشباب الأمة


----------



## نـــور على الدرب (28 سبتمبر 2010)

موقع رائع 
جزاكم الله جميعا كل خير


----------



## aati badri (29 سبتمبر 2010)

بالنسبة للاحواض الخاصة او الصغيرة
هناك نوعان من الحمامات :-
1 - فوق الارض
2- تحت الارض


----------



## aati badri (29 سبتمبر 2010)

بالنسبة لتحت الارض ايضا هناك انواع من حيث مادة الصناعة


----------



## aati badri (29 سبتمبر 2010)

يمكن ان يبنى من مادة الخرسانة/الخرصانة


منقول

*Inground Pools*

*Turn a Boring Backyard Into a Beautiful Oasis*









.
*CONCRETE OR GUNITE POOLS *offer the most design flexibility. They can be built in any shape, from traditional to free form, and are able to fit into irregular spaces, if needed. Gunite pools give you the most opportunity to customize your pool design — from fun and functional *built-in features*to textured pool surfaces. Gunite pools allow for maximum creativity, and typically take about 12 weeks to build.


----------



## aati badri (29 سبتمبر 2010)

ويمكن ان يكون مسبق الصنع
وهذا ايضا انواع من حيث مادة التصنيع
1- الفايبر جلاس المقوى
2-



*Inground Pools*

*Turn a Boring Backyard Into a Beautiful Oasis*





.
*FIBERGLASS POOLS *arrive in one pre-formed, pre-finished piece, so installation is fast (usually 1 to 3 weeks)! Fiberglass pools come in a variety of shapes and styles to fit your lifestyle, as well as designer textures and colors to match your personal style. Besides the quick installation, one of the biggest benefits of fiberglass pools is their surface. The smoothness makes it difficult for algae to cling to it — and that means easier maintenance and fewer chemicals.


----------



## aati badri (29 سبتمبر 2010)

2- ويمكن ان يصنع من الفينيل

*Inground Pools*

*Turn a Boring Backyard Into a Beautiful Oasis*





.
*VINYL POOLS *are pre-engineered, less labor-intensive than concrete pools, and, usually, are your least-expensive inground pool option. Vinyl pools are available in dozens of pre-designed shapes, from classic to curvaceous, and can be customized with built-in features and with durable vinyl *liners* that come in a beautiful array of designer colors and patterns. Because vinyl pools are constructed from pre-fabricated materials and a simpler construction process, vinyl pools can be constructed in about 3 weeks.


----------



## aati badri (29 سبتمبر 2010)

الحماية
يستوجب عمل حماية حول الحوض
لمنع الاطفال والعجزة وضعيفي البصر والحيوانات المنزلية وخلافه من الوقوع في الحمام
وبعض الاوساخ


----------



## aati badri (29 سبتمبر 2010)

والحماية اقلها عمل سور من الشبك
ويفضل ان لا يقل ارتفاعه من خمسة امتار
وهذا اقل حماية مطلوبة


----------



## aati badri (29 سبتمبر 2010)

ويجب عمل بوابة
تقفل ذاتيا
وذات مزلاج يقفل ذاتي


----------



## aati badri (29 سبتمبر 2010)

ويمكن ان تتطور الحماية الى اتوماتيكية وبها اجهزة انذار
اقلها بالبوابة لتعطي انذار عند فتحها


----------



## aati badri (29 سبتمبر 2010)

ويمكن وصل اجهزة الانذار حول سور الشبك


----------



## aati badri (29 سبتمبر 2010)

ويمكن وصل اجهزة الانذار لتعطي اشارة عند حركة الماء

كما يمكن عمل غطاء للحماية ولحفظه نظيفا 
عند عدم الاستخدام
ويوجد نوعان من الاغطية بالسوق
عادي
واتوماتيكي


----------



## aati badri (29 سبتمبر 2010)

ونواصل لاحقا
عن اجهزة التدوير
والقلب


----------



## aati badri (29 سبتمبر 2010)

بالنسبة للحمامات فوق الارض
تمتاز بالبساطة والتكلفة الاقل
وسهولة التركيب وفي زمن اقل
ويمكن اعادة نقلها وتركيبها 
في فيلتك الجديدة ان شاء الله


----------



## aati badri (29 سبتمبر 2010)

اجهزة التدوير
تعمل من اجل تدوير مياه الحمامات
وحفظها نظيفة معقمة متعادلة كيميائيا
وذلك بفلترتها واضافة المواد الكيميائية للتعقيم والمعادلة


----------



## aati badri (29 سبتمبر 2010)

اجهزة التدوير
وتتكون من
1- المضخات وملحقاتها وبها فلتر اولي
2- الفلاتر الرملية
3- اجهزة اضافة الكيماويات/او اضافة الاوزون
4- اجهزة الكنترول تحكم ومراقبة
5- التوصيلات لتدوير المياه وصرفها
6- اجهزة التسخين
 وسوف نفصل في شرح كل بند


----------



## aati badri (29 سبتمبر 2010)

ابن العميد سلام
اعذرني احتليت الديار
وبدون استئذان
عارفك كريم


----------



## aati badri (29 سبتمبر 2010)

المضخات والفلاتر
يعتبرها البعض قلب احواض السباحة
وانا منهم


----------



## مستريورك (29 سبتمبر 2010)




----------



## aati badri (29 سبتمبر 2010)

عفوا نيابة عن اخي ابن العميد


----------



## aati badri (29 سبتمبر 2010)

في احواض السباحة الخاصة
يفضل تدوير من من كل 6 -- 8 ساعات
يعني من 3----4 مرات في اليوم
ودي احدى المعلومات التي تعتمد عليها 
في حسابات المضخات


----------



## aati badri (29 سبتمبر 2010)

المضخات

وافضلها لحمامات السباحة 
المضخات المصنعة من البرونز
ويمكن ان تصنع من مواد اخرى 
كالبلاستيكيات/البولي بروبلين
وملحق بها فلتر وباسكت/سلة يمكن اخراجها
ونظافتها بسهولة


----------



## aati badri (29 سبتمبر 2010)

قلنا ان الجسم والريشة من البرونز
والعمود من الاستينلس استيل
وبيت الفلتر من البرونز
السلال من الاستينلس
وبها ضبة تصريف في اسفل المضخة


----------



## aati badri (29 سبتمبر 2010)

مرفق ملف عن المضخات /كتالوج


----------



## aati badri (29 سبتمبر 2010)

نجي لتوأمها الفلتر
وهو من 
1- الفايبر المقوى بالبولستر
2- البولي اثيلين
3-


----------



## aati badri (29 سبتمبر 2010)

ويعبأ الفلتر برمل الى 2/3 ثلثي حجم الفلتر
والرمل بقطر 0.6 --0.8 ملم
ويحجز كل الجسيمات التي لايقل قطرها عن 25 ميكرو ميتر


----------



## aati badri (29 سبتمبر 2010)

يركب اعلى الفلتر محبس مركزي به 
اجهزة قياس الضغط والسريان
ويد لعكس اتجاه السريان
في حالة نظافة الفلتر
وزجاج لرؤية مدى نظافة الماء


----------



## aati badri (29 سبتمبر 2010)

يجب غسل الفلتر الرملي بعكس اتجاه السريان
لو زاد الضغط عن 0.2 بار عن الضغط بعيد آخر غسلة للفلتر


----------



## aati badri (29 سبتمبر 2010)

مرفق كتالوج للفلتر الرملي


----------



## aati badri (29 سبتمبر 2010)

اجهزة التسخين: -
1 - سخان كهربي ((( الأشهر )))
2- مبادل حراري 
3- heat pump ويمكن بها تبريد الماء وتسخينه


----------



## aati badri (29 سبتمبر 2010)

كتالوج سخان كهربائي


----------



## aati badri (29 سبتمبر 2010)

كتالوج ال heat pump


----------



## aati badri (29 سبتمبر 2010)

ومانوال
manual


----------



## aati badri (29 سبتمبر 2010)

كتالوج المبادل الحاري


----------



## aati badri (29 سبتمبر 2010)

وهناك اجهزة الانارة
لن اتوقف عندها كثيرا حاليا


----------



## aati badri (29 سبتمبر 2010)

Inlet

من الاستينلس


----------



## aati badri (29 سبتمبر 2010)

Suction nozzle


----------



## aati badri (29 سبتمبر 2010)

ويمكن ان تكون بغطاء


----------



## aati badri (29 سبتمبر 2010)

Main-drain
water level


----------



## aati badri (29 سبتمبر 2010)

الكيماويات
وتستعمل لتعقيم الماء 
وقتل الاحياء المجهرية/الدقيقة
وتستعمل لتعادل الماء كيميائيا
حيث ان ال phيجب ان تكون بين 6.4 الى 8.4
والامثل7.4 لصحة الانسان وعيونه
حيث ان ph هي دالة للحموضة والقلوية
وعند ph =7 يكون الماء متعادل


----------



## aati badri (30 سبتمبر 2010)

aati badri قال:


> الكيماويات
> وتستعمل لتعقيم الماء
> وقتل الاحياء المجهرية/الدقيقة
> وتستعمل لتعادل الماء كيميائيا
> ...


 
والمحافظة على عمر المعدات


----------



## aati badri (30 سبتمبر 2010)

منقول
بعض اشكال احواض السباحة


----------



## aati badri (30 سبتمبر 2010)




----------



## aati badri (30 سبتمبر 2010)




----------



## aati badri (30 سبتمبر 2010)




----------



## aati badri (30 سبتمبر 2010)




----------



## aati badri (30 سبتمبر 2010)




----------



## aati badri (30 سبتمبر 2010)




----------



## aati badri (30 سبتمبر 2010)




----------



## aati badri (30 سبتمبر 2010)

الزراعة حول حمامات السباحة


----------



## aati badri (30 سبتمبر 2010)

http://www.masterpoolsguild.com/


----------



## عمروصلاح (30 سبتمبر 2010)

جزيل الشكر والتقدير - وفقك الله


----------



## aati badri (30 سبتمبر 2010)

عمروصلاح قال:


> جزيل الشكر والتقدير - وفقك الله


 
جميعا يا هندسة


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (1 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## amr fathy (1 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## aati badri (1 أكتوبر 2010)

نواصل في كيفية
حساب مساحة الحوض
ومن ثم حساب حجم الحوض
ومن ثم حسابات المضخة 
ومن ثم حسابات الفلتر
والسخان


----------



## تامربهجت (21 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## نـــور على الدرب (17 يناير 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## mechanic power (13 أبريل 2011)

الله ولى التوفيق


----------



## Eng.MaHmOuD . SH (13 يونيو 2011)

sankes


----------



## هشام درباس (16 يوليو 2011)

شكرا لكم


----------



## أحمد مجدى الكحكى (16 يوليو 2011)

تسلم الايادى يا هندسه ويدوم العز على الوجبه الجميله دى


----------



## ايمن فهمى (23 سبتمبر 2011)

الله ينور


----------



## omar khattab (23 سبتمبر 2011)

موقع رائع شكرا على المشاركة


----------



## ديارعبد الواحد (20 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا


----------



## nofal (20 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## غاندي غازي (10 مايو 2017)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة نفس الموقع الي هذكرة تمام فية معلومات كتير وكمان بالعربي
https://www.mtc-riyadh.com/تنظيف-مسابح-بالرياض/


----------

